# 20 Watts?



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

Just added a 29 gal tank which came with the inexpensive hood & florescent light (24" bulb 20 watts). All I have is two small Anubius plants and one other slow growing plant. Will these plants work in this arrangement and can anyone suggest other plants that might work as well. Don't want more than a few plants in tank (ever)....


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

That's not enough wattage or correct type bulb to grow plants with, even the lowest light plants won't work.


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

I dont agree. I have done that and grown anubias, vals, crypts, and amazon swords with 20 watts on a 29 gallon


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

So neilfishguy can you give more info? I have 20 watts on my 29 gallon and it gets some indirect light from the window and no co2. I like slow growth.
I have just ordered several crypts and I was tring to figure out how to get a little more light to the tank but not so much the algae takes over.
Do you use ferts? or anything special?
Thank you


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I suggest reading up on the el natural forum to see what they recommend. For that small amount of light you don't need anything but fish poop to grow the plants that can survive so little light. If you keep the water well filtered, and make sure any dead fish get quickly removed, you may avoid algae.


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

I have been reading there. Nothing helpful there so far. But thanks anyway.


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

Just add some crypts, and I really suggest an amazon sword. It wont become a tankbuster with that little light. Also try sunset hygro Dependind on the supplemental light, they may or may not grow. No ferts or anything and a light stocking with only like monthly waterchanges works best. Adding a splash of flourish will speed up growth a little and keep algea away a little. I suggest flourish excel as well, but ONLY if you will consistantly does it every day or it can mess with the plants kind of confusing them. good luck!


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

Thank you for the info. Hmmm didn't order an amazon sword but they have those at the local pet shop. Guess when I pick up my first few cory for the tank Ill grab one.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

neilfishguy said:


> I dont agree. I have done that and grown anubias, vals, crypts, and amazon swords with 20 watts on a 29 gallon


That's less then 1 watt per gallon. The lowest plant I know of is Hornwort at 1wpg. Most all other low light plants require at least 1.5 wpg. Swords at least 2wpg.

_Is this setup being sublimented with natural light?... What type of bulb is being used?_


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

Thats really not true. I have done
a 29 with a 20 watt t8 light with no sunlight and grown all these plants... Swords dont need 2 wpg.... and you can grow about 20 kinds of plants at 1 wpg.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

trenac said:


> That's less then 1 watt per gallon. The lowest plant I know of is Hornwort at 1wpg. Most all other low light plants require at least 1.5 wpg. Swords at least 2wpg.
> 
> _Is this setup being sublimented with natural light?... What type of bulb is being used?_


I really don't agree most anubias can grow fine with 1 wpg. have you personally tried growing them at 1 wpg? I have, and the plants grew slow but steady its a tad bit annoying when people give advice on matters that they have probably never tested themselves. that .5 isnt going to make a big difference as long as the nitrates are available you don't even need a strong light if your getting some natural sunlight in the tank thats all you really need.

Crypts are a whole different story however and 1 wpg is not recommended

some of you guys really need to get out of the habit of the watt per gallon rule its not etched in stone. if you have very low light and you can grow your plants fine I don't care how many watts per gallon you have. If your plants grow fine and you got the results your looking for and thats what matters.


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

Not that I know much of anything, but my anubias barteri is growing quite quickly(a new leaf at least once a week) in a 60 gallon 1/2 watt per gallon tank. I'm looking for more light so I can put more in there. When I tried hornwort it was always falling apart in there though.


----------

